# Proof Of Registration With HMRC As Self Employed



## Ak4 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi ! Please could someone help me as I am stuck and need assisstant.
I am being asked to provide proof of being registered with hmrc as self employed. I am not sure what that will be as to my knowledge and what i've got ready to submit 3 july 2014 is Tax return printout, Accountants Certificate.
I am only asking because I heard another person got rejected because was unable to prove registration with HMRC.
please could anyone help I will greatly appreciate a response.
please tell me should I stop submitting the application on 03/07/14 and get the issue sorted.
Please help
Thanks


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Have you registered as a sole trader or as a company?

https://www.gov.uk/business-legal-structures/sole-trader


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ak4 said:


> Hi ! Please could someone help me as I am stuck and need assisstant.
> I am being asked to provide proof of being registered with hmrc as self employed. I am not sure what that will be as to my knowledge and what i've got ready to submit 3 july 2014 is Tax return printout, Accountants Certificate.
> I am only asking because I heard another person got rejected because was unable to prove registration with HMRC.
> please could anyone help I will greatly appreciate a response.
> ...


The guidance notes say: "Proof of registration with HMRC as self-employed if available." In April when the tax year was finally over, we gave the list of required docs (printed directly from the guidance notes) to our accountant, who helped us sort out what we needed. This is the list of what we sent along with Appendix 2:
•	Evidence of the amount of tax payable, paid and unpaid for the last financial year.
•	Annual self-assessment tax return to HMRC 
•	Statement of Account SA302
•	The UTR of the business (which was on the other docs)
•	Letter from bank stating how long my husband's account has been held and that it has always been in good standing (probably unnecessary but I wanted to err on the side of caution)
•	Personal bank statements for the same 12-month period as the tax return showing that the income from self-employment has been paid into an account in the name my husband
•	Evidence of ongoing self-employment through evidence of payment of Class 2 National Insurance contributions (the evidence of payment was on my husband's bank statements)
•	The latest unaudited accounts and an accountant’s certificate of confirmation, from an accountant who is a member of a UK Recognised Supervisory Body

Our visa was successful with the above, although your evidence may need to be different depending on whether or not you have business and personal bank accounts separate, etc.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Ak4 (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi Thanks for a superfast response yes I have registered with Hmrc and have been since 2011 and have been paying tax I am a taxi driver but what makes me confused is when they ask for proof of registration with Hmrc when I am including The UTR no: and Certified Accounts


----------



## grasshopper33 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ak4 said:


> Hi Thanks for a superfast response yes I have registered with Hmrc and have been since 2011 and have been paying tax I am a taxi driver but what makes me confused is when they ask for proof of registration with Hmrc when I am including The UTR no: and Certified Accounts


Right, it is confusing and detailed for self-employed folks. My best advice, which it looks like you've already done, is to get that list to your accountant just to have some peace of mind that you're sending in exactly what UKVI needs. Good luck!


----------

